# Forum newbie....



## The OilMan (Apr 30, 2008)

Greetings. My father-in-law Dave Kelly kept sending me links and introduced me to this forum. He is active with Texas Fly Fishers club here in Houston. I've enjoyed all the pictures and projects everyone has posted, I really like DeerDude's cocobola trip, that would have been fun to go along on. I thought I would offer some of my projects to the group for critique or praise, which ever it deserves. BTW, I am a great fan of mesquite and if you have any laying around that you don't want I know where it can go... So here goes......I'm making these "aromanecklaces". We met a Lebanese hippie from Boulder many years ago and he first did these and it's taken me this long to finally discover that I can do them also. We sell perfume oils at art shows and we fill these with whatever different scent the customer wants. This is my first winter really getting to spend time on my lathe, and I'm hooked. Only problem is...I can't seem to spend enough time...I get tired after 36 or so hours......:rotfl:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Welcome to the board. Hey those are nice. I had to close my laptop cause my wife walked by and I didn't want her to see those. They are nice.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Welcome to the board Oilman. 
Some nice looking sniffers there.  Looks like you insert a vial of some sort in the center? Details details details on this new venture for Bobby and Tortuga.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Welcome

I got a bunch of teen age girls around here and I bet they would love them. So yes..details please


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

welcome


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Welcome to the Woodworkers section of the forum. New talent always welcome.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Oilman do you use one of the kits or do you just get the vials and go from there?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Welcome to the 'Woodpeckers World'.....Really nice and imaginative work...now..I can see how ya turn 'em...but how do ya cut the 'window' in the side to see the vials..???

Inquiring minds wanna know...and I ain't gonna steal yore thunder...LOL


----------



## The OilMan (Apr 30, 2008)

Bobby, open that laptop up!!! No, I didn't I can't even use a blue print to build a building, keep trying to erase the lines, No I just start with a piece of wood and see what happens. The vials are 5/16" O.D. so I turn them part way and then drill them with a regular drill bit mounted in the tailshaft to depth desired, the window is cut in by holding them free hand against a 3/4" spindle sander. I appreciate all the flowers, and warm welcome from all, they will be up on our website shortly,( for those teenage girls
and Bobby's wife I will post the link as soon as they are up.
Again I thank you, and I look forward to many new adventures, here are a couple more new items. They are oil diffusers. The tall one is mesquite and the short one is black walnut, of which I have LOTS of if anyone is interested. My wife and granddaughter sculpt the figures and we cast them in hydrocal.


----------



## The OilMan (Apr 30, 2008)

dang...just learning how to upload stuff and about timeouts......here are the pictures


----------

